# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Re: ROADSTAR TRA-2350P & DRM

## fuzz

o παραπανω δεκτης ειναι απο τους πολυ οικονομικους (70 € περιπου)και παραλληλα πολυ καλους
με το παρακατω 


```
http://www.franzis.de/elo-das-magazin/entwicklung-und-projekte/kurzwellenempfaenger/zf-mixer-fuer-den-roadstar-tra-2350p
```


κυκλωματακι ο δεκτης μπορει να λαβει DRM (ψηφιακοι σταθμοι στα βραχεα)οπως και να αποκοδικοποιηση σημτα LSB USB CW

----------


## fuzz

ληψη του BBC - DW χθες το βραδυ

----------


## fuzz

η εγκατασταση εσωτερικα του roadstar TRA 2350

----------


## El_Kei

Χμ.. τι ακριβώς κάνει..?
Απ'οτι βλέπω το έχεις προσαρμώσει μέσα στη συσκευή την οποία έχεις συνδέσει..
στο PC..?

----------


## fuzz

υπαρχει ανθρωπος που ενδιαφερθηκε  :Tongue2: 

ναι.υπαρχουν σταθμοι στα βραχεα που εχουν ποιοτητα κοντα στα FM 
και εκπεμπουν ψηφιακα
οποτε θες αυτη την κατασκευουλα να μετατρεψεις το αναλογικο σημα σε "ψηφιακο"

----------


## sw6juf

Πολυ καλο κυκλωμα κωστα αρκει να δουλευει η πλακετα με το hi hi γιατι εγω δυο μερες ζαλιστηκα τελικά εβαλα καινουργιο κυκλωμα και δουλευει.Τωρα ακουω παιδια οπως ακουμε FM παρα πολυ καλή αποδοση.Συνιστώ την κατασκευη σε οποιον θελει να ακουει DX.

----------


## fuzz

καταφερες να ακουσεις (εκτος απο ραδιοερασιτεχνες SSB-LSB)και σταθμους σε DRM???
ωραια...τελικα ειχε προβλημα η πλακετα?γιατι συνεχως την κοιταζω αλλα δεν βλεπω τιποτα

----------


## sw6juf

Ολα λειτουργουν στην εντελεια, αψογα.Εφερε σημερα αλλη πλακετα ο Αποστόλης αψογος οπως πάντα ο επιστήμονας. DRM ναι πιανω κανονικά.

----------


## fuzz

πιστευω η πλακετιτσα κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια και οταν ακους SSB-LSB με τον roadstar μονο που πρεπει να εχεις και υπολογιστη μαζι σου

----------


## fuzz

ενα video Πως αποδιαμορφωνει ο roadstar το SSB

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHoJZM4McLA"]YouTube- tra2350 ssb demodulation[/ame]

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Τελικά ο δέκτης ή ο υπολογιστής αποδιαμορφώνει;

----------


## fuzz

> Τελικά ο δέκτης ή ο υπολογιστής αποδιαμορφώνει;



το σωστο ειναι οτι ο υπολογιστης αποδιαμορφωνει το σημα που περνει απο τον roadstar μεσω της πλακετιτσας που αναφερω παραπανω

----------


## SW9OFE

Αγαπητέ  Κώστα να ρωτήσω καταρχάς  το συγκεκριμένο ραδιόφωνο ακούει όπως φαντάζομε SSB  Αλλά  ΑΜ το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα κάνει διαχωρισμό των πλευρικών  LSB-USB?

----------


## fuzz

Μανωλη τωρα ειδα το μυνημα σου
ακουει SSB με αποδιαμορφωση μεσα απο υπολογιστη η με  πλακετιτσα

----------


## fuzz

αφου ταλαιπωρηθηκα αρκετο καιρο με την πλακετιτσα αποφασισα οτι πρεπει να τη βαλω μεσα στο ραδιοφωνο 
και χωρο να μη μου πιανει στο γραφειο αλλα και μπαταριες να μην καταναλωνει
ετσι ξεκινησα την εγκατασταση
πρωτα αφαιρεθηκε η θηκη για τις μπαταριες και η πλακετα κοπηκε οριακα 



μετα προσαρμοστηκε με διπλη κολλητικη ταινεια κατω απο ολες τις πλακετες

low85.jpg

στο 1 βλεπουμε τον διακοπτη - led k ποτενσιομετρο 
στο 2 ειναι η πλακετα TG37
και στο 3 η αποδιαμορφωση για συνδεση με υπολογιστη (ειναι στην αρχη του θεματος)

και τελος ετσι φαίνεται τελειωμένη η κατασκευή

----------


## radiobuzzer

Αν λειτουργεί ακόμη η αποκωδικοποίηση DRM συντονίσου σήμερα στις δοκιμαστικές DRM εκπομπές από τη Μόσχα

----------


## fuzz

> Αν λειτουργεί ακόμη η αποκωδικοποίηση DRM συντονίσου σήμερα στις δοκιμαστικές DRM εκπομπές από τη Μόσχα



και βεβαια λειτουργει,, θα το κοιταξω απογευμα προς βραδυ που εχει καλυετρη διαδοση

----------


## fuzz



----------


## geronimo

Μου προέκυψε σε αυτόν τον δέκτη πρόβλημα (γι'αυτό γράφω εδώ) ξαφνικά εκει που έπαιζε σταμάτησε να έχει ήχο.Λαμβάνει κανονικά τα σήματα με τις ανάλογες ενδήξεις στο οργανο του αλλά δεν εχει ηχο στο ηχειο του.Εβαλα και τα ακουστικά αλλα πάλι δεν ακουγεται τιποτα.Εψαξα για σχηματικό αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποτα.Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## fuzz

> Μου προέκυψε σε αυτόν τον δέκτη πρόβλημα (γι'αυτό γράφω εδώ) ξαφνικά εκει που έπαιζε σταμάτησε να έχει ήχο.Λαμβάνει κανονικά τα σήματα με τις ανάλογες ενδήξεις στο οργανο του αλλά δεν εχει ηχο στο ηχειο του.Εβαλα και τα ακουστικά αλλα πάλι δεν ακουγεται τιποτα.Εψαξα για σχηματικό αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποτα.Καμιά ιδέα?



απ το LINE OUT δοκιμασες να συνδεσεις ενισχυτη να δεις αν ακουγεται ?

----------


## geronimo

> απ το LINE OUT δοκιμασες να συνδεσεις ενισχυτη να δεις αν ακουγεται ?





Κώστα στα πλάγια το έχει?εξοδο με rca?

----------


## daniel

> Μου προέκυψε σε αυτόν τον δέκτη πρόβλημα (γι'αυτό γράφω εδώ) ξαφνικά εκει που έπαιζε σταμάτησε να έχει ήχο.Λαμβάνει κανονικά τα σήματα με τις ανάλογες ενδήξεις στο οργανο του αλλά δεν εχει ηχο στο ηχειο του.Εβαλα και τα ακουστικά αλλα πάλι δεν ακουγεται τιποτα.Εψαξα για σχηματικό αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποτα.Καμιά ιδέα?



Το ίδιο πρόβλημα παρουσίασε το roadstar 2350  φίλου. Βρήκαμε το pdf με το κύκλωμα και ψάχνοντας είδαμε ότι δεν είχε τροφοδοσία το ολοκληρωμένο εξόδου ήχου το tda 2822 στο ποδαράκι 8.  Εχει ένα κύκλωμα με τρία τρανζίστορ, το ένα Q26 παίρνει ένα σήμα power δίνει εντολή στα δύο τρανζίστορ PNP (Q23  και  Q24)  και αυτά δίνουν τροφοδοσία στο TDA 2822. Αν δώσεις κατ ευθείαν τροφοδοσία στο TDA θα δουλέψει. Μετά ψάξε να βρεις τι γίνεται με τα τρανζίστορ. Αν δε βρεις το κύκλωμα να το ανεβάσω αλλά δώστε λεπτομερείς οδηγίες για ανέβασμα του pdf γιατί δεν το κατέχω και πολύ το σπορ

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Τελικά τι έγινε με τον δέκτη;Σε δυο δέκτες φίλων μου παρουσίασε ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/76...?page=5#manual

----------

